

/dev/null as a Service - Best SaaS company ever - dotcoma
http://devnull-as-a-service.com/home/

======
jaachan
"Upcoming: /dev/random as a Service"

Not sure that's supposed to be a joke? It exists:
[http://www.random.org/](http://www.random.org/)

